# advice on my bully and his food



## checalas (Nov 29, 2011)

my boy is 2 and half years old about 23.5 inches tall and 105 lbs
i recently bought him 28/18 active performance Eukanuba dog food 
what do you guys think about the food and my dog as well thank you!!
and the pics are from today and yesterday


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Dog is nice, food isnt. Id switch to something better quality then eukanuba. Try taste of the wild, blue buffalo wilderness, kirkland if your on a budget, orijen or acana if you arent. Way better foods out there that are within the same budget as eukanuba. Use the search at the top of the page and type in "food ratings" there are some threads that can help you out.


----------



## jager711 (Mar 22, 2012)

good looking dog

i use taste of the wild


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I think u mean taste of the wild?? lol. i am switching my dog to the high prarie formula this weekend. if u email them from their website they will send u some free samples of their different formulas  

and my oh my that is a big boy! very good looking too. same color as my Odin.


----------



## jager711 (Mar 22, 2012)

*lmao! ya thats what i ment !*

using the orange bag "puppy formula" bison and venison


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

WOW is he a BIG BOY! Beautiful though. I use Blue Buffalo fish and sweet potato.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

Diamond Dog Food, scores really well on the rating thing like 96 or so, i forget.


----------

